# Honda 50cc dirtbike snorkles



## samuelm (Jul 26, 2011)

i have been thinking of putting a snorkle on my 50 it has been sitting in the garage ever since my little sister out grew it , tell me what u think about the idea and please givee me a few tips


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

That would be cool.. I been wanting to snorkle my sons 70 but wouldnt know were to run it to with out being in the way


----------



## samuelm (Jul 26, 2011)

i was thinking of running up by the tank and and also running an ehaust snorkle


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

If it was by the tank where would i put your legs or leg on that side? i'm sure if you could find a place to put it it would be very easy to snorkle.. You might could try cutting a hole in the very front of the seat and running it out there? Might not work but just a thought???


----------



## samuelm (Jul 26, 2011)

ok what about just infront of the gas tank plastics


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

i say try flex hose and run up the stering colom to the handle bars then use pvc above it


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

If if falls over its screwed........


----------

